# Fresco Harmony in Walls & Ceilings Magazine



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice write up in Walls & Ceilings about Nick from Fresco Harmony. http://www.wconline.com/articles/89517-generation-next-2015


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Mudslinger said:


> Nice write up in Walls & Ceilings about Nick from Fresco Harmony. http://www.wconline.com/articles/89517-generation-next-2015


Thanks for the shout out Slinger. I think I'm almost ready for Chicago. Adding Drywall Art trims to my repertoire is on my priority list. There's a lot more I could be offering my clientele. Kudos also to Walls and Ceilings for their support. I have a 
Lot of respect for an industry Magizne willing to throw us little guys a bone.


----------

